# Show Me Pics Of Your Diy Grow Box



## mrellis419 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am about to get started on my grow box tomorrow I will post pics on my grow journal. I like seeing other people grow boxes, I don't care what it's  made out of, so if you have some grow box pics please post them here or post a link.


----------



## mrellis419 (Oct 28, 2009)

this is my new grow box frame, i need more money for panels. it's 4ft wide, 3ft deep, and 3ft 6in tall.


----------



## tokasmoke (Oct 28, 2009)

hello mrellis..........im waiting on my computer to boot up so i can see your grow box pics. i'm trying to figure out how to move pics
 from my laptop over to my profile.anyways i  have a 10x10 grow room and in it i have 2- 3'x3'x6' tall grow closets and 1 - 2'x4'x6' grow closet. all 3 are flower rooms. i just sit my veggies on the floor let my floros shine on em. oh my rooms are made of 1/4 '' plywood 3'' of fiberglass ins. and 6 mil white plastic wrap on inside. i harvest about 4 oz every 3 weeks from each closet...sweet!!!!!!


----------



## mrellis419 (Oct 29, 2009)

your rooms sounds cool, i want to see them. if you can't load your pics on here it might be because you have to resize you image.


----------

